# Powerbank Compatibility (Replacement Power Supply)



## kashmoney333 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning on buying a portable wall charger/powerbank and I just want to make sure it won't reduce my phone's battery life in the long run. The phone I have is a BLU Energy XL, which came with a 9V/2A charger that plugs into the wall. However, the powerbank that I am most interested in provides 5V/4.8 or 5V/3.0A (or Qualcomm 3.0, which I am actually not sure about the tech specs) and most powerbanks in general I believe provide something like 5V maximum from USB type ports. In looking up some articles, I discovered that one should try to match the voltage of a replacement power supply (in this case, analogous to my powerbank) to the original power supply because otherwise this may impact the battery's lifetime. Is that true?

In general for my knowledge, how does one convert between something like 9V/2A and 5V/3A in terms of the impact it has on a battery? I can kind of conceptually understand the impact that current has in that it really sets an upper limit for the Amps that a power supply can find and the higher the amps for a given voltage, the faster a device will charge. Not really sure about the impact of voltage? Can one just compare the power of the different chargers like 9*2= 16 watts vs 5*3=15 watts?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kashmoney333 (Oct 7, 2016)

EDIT: in looking closely at my charger it actually says 9V/2A OR 5V/2A. Not sure how that is possible or what this means. If someone could help me out soon that would be appreciated!


----------



## kashmoney333 (Oct 7, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## kashmoney333 (Oct 7, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## kashmoney333 (Oct 7, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## kashmoney333 (Oct 7, 2016)

This website is not as helpful as advertised lol....for a seemingly simple question for a relatively knowledgeable person


----------

